# low aggregate



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have 90% in matric hoping for 80% in fsc but didn't score good in MCAT.it is 540 where can I get admission?


----------



## Attaullah Ahmad (Dec 24, 2015)

Dear Fellow...,with this score u can't get admission in any of govt.medical college in PAKISTAN....I don't think that any private college could accept this score as I has been read that last year those having 80%aggregate fail to get admission in Private Med colleges of PAKISTAN...please don't underestimate yourself (although quite hard to pass the whole year)still I advise you to reappear in UHS MCAT 2017,in view of your marvellous previous academic record....Moreover I would suggest you to give FMDC,NUMS,NUST test also...so that you realize and give energy and stamina to yourself that how easy to attempt UHS MCAT test....If you don't want to repeat then join BS BIOTECHNOLOGY or BS BIOCHEMISTRY...or anything else of your own taste and aptitude.... 
STAY BLESS AHEAD... 
Best of luck for future...


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Won't any of private college accept this score?  jinn ka apna aptitude test hay wo b nai?


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> I have 90% in matric hoping for 80% in fsc but didn't score good in MCAT.it is 540 where can I get admission?


I do not suppose u should waste a year as i had wasted a year but can not improve much so pay donation and get admission if u afford or apply in sindh kpk etc

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey. I have 90% in both matric and fsc and 882 in mcat. Do I have a chance of getting in any govt medical college. If so, which one? plz help


----------



## Attaullah Ahmad (Dec 24, 2015)

If ur aggregate is atleast 86.9 or 87%...feel safe.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

What about 85%?


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

I got 860 in matric and 884 in fsc from federal

I did the mcat really well and once i gave that i thoight i would get 1000+ sadly to say that when answer key displayed it showed that 806 in mcat

I was pretty sure that i have 1000+ in mcat 
Can we challange the answer key of mcat?

Morever what i do now with 77% 

I am giving now nums and fmdc test 
Any tips and advice would be appreciated


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

wow thats a hig score


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey people! Are donations given each year or the first year only or if every year, then are there some concessions for other years?


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

Does anyone here know what will be the merit of fmdc this year for punjab seats?!


----------



## naila niaz (May 17, 2016)

its possible to get into any medical college with 64 percent aggregate


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

naila niaz said:


> its possible to get into any medical college with 64 percent aggregate


Aggregate is very low but you should apply to Ucmd and few other colleges as a lot of students leave their seats


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

hmalik said:


> Aggregate is very low but you should apply to Ucmd and few other colleges as a lot of students leave their seats


Ucmd has 68 %%% last year

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you name the few other colleges ?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Can you name the few other colleges ?


Rashid Latif 
Avicenna 
Nawaz sharif
Azra naheed
Central park
Saeed akhtar


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

And does anyone of these consider sat scores?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

How to get UHS result cards?


----------

